# So how big a load will you move?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

This is about all my Duramax wants.....and believe it or not, this is about 6k less then I sometimes haul. The trailer weighs 6k, the lift is 14,240#.....or more aptly, close to 7 thousand more then it is supposed to haul legally.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats alot of flat land in the back of that picture! You would think more than twice doing that around my area with all the hills. Looks like fun though.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Must stop well, I assuming that trailer has some good brakes.



.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That's quite a load there. I think I would want duals to go with those tandem axles.

I have on one or two occasions moved my 14K lb backhoe on my 7ton trailer with my f-350, no problem pulling, but a bit rough on the truck suspension and stops need to be planned out.

I will move my mini ex (11k lbs.) with the f-350 and small trailer, no problem. (Balances better)

But the safest bet by far, is the dump truck and 9 ton trailer.

But then, there is traffic here......:shifty:

Oh, by the way.....nice set up J.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the power of this truck...and I was never a Chevy fan, but the D-max and Allison are a good match. If I had to replace it, I would look for one just like it. 

Kind of funny, but I was moving this lift a few months ago, and stopped at the quick stop for coffee.....and this loud mouth was yacking up his Dodge...and how it would out pull any Ford or Chevy diesel out there....(I like Dodge's, don't like loud mouths)....and I said I have a hundred that says you can't pull 20k to 70 mph as fast as I will with my D-max......and pull out a $100 dollar bill.....I tell him we can go a mile away and time it, then hook him up to my trailer and load....absolutely equal load....and he backed right out of there saying he needed to get his custom tune reset....then he would show me. I am still waiting.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

A big GC I do alot of work for used to be into Chevys. He is into sandrails and his duramax left him stranded at the dunes more than once till he finally got rid of it and now has a couple Fords. 

He has a 06 F250 that is Banks Powered to the max. 6.0L. He also has a 08 F350 6.4L. He says that 08 will out tow anything he has ever owned and he would not have to beef it up with any Banks chit.

Wish I had stories about Diesil trucks myself but I cant afford them.....yet!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That must be *some* "custom tune" if it has to be "reset" before you can use it! :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to move a 25'000 lb trailer with my cummins when I was a courier delivering steel and lumber.

legally too 
tandem duallies on the trailer =(2) 10'000 axles


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The most i have pulled with mine so far is around 14k on the hitch. It was over the limit and i took it slow but the truck had plenty of power. I will be buying a gooseneck next for the heavier loads. Right now the Duramax is at the dealer for new head gaskets and possibly new heads :sad: .


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> Right now the Duramax is at the dealer for new head gaskets and possibly new heads :sad: .


That's why you still have warranty right???

I've had a little over 20k on the back of my 3500, you get up to those weights and yea, the truck doesn't have a problem pulling it, but you sure notice it...especially breaking down the hills.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

i just have a07 2500 hd chevy I dumped 13k at the dump off one roof, so that plus the weight of my trailer. Its still on warrantee.:clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Most with my 2500 Suburban was a mini ex. with a few extras on the trailer.

If I pulled something big and heavy all the time I would own a diesel.

For my 14' enclosed trailer loaded to the hilt with tools I prefer the boat anchor gassers.

I really want a 3/4 ton Yukon with the 8100 and Allison tranny. 

Has anyone else seen a 3/4 ton Avalanche with the 8100 in it? For a fairy ass looking truck, that is a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chris Johnson said:


> That's why you still have warranty right???
> 
> I've had a little over 20k on the back of my 3500, you get up to those weights and yea, the truck doesn't have a problem pulling it, but you sure notice it...especially breaking down the hills.


 Yep, thankfully i bought the GMPP. The engine is still covered by the OEM warranty but i chose the GMPP to cover it so i at least got a rental out of it. The tech that is working on it is a friend and he will also get better flat rate time out of the GMPP than he would through OEM warranty. GMPP is also replacing the steering box, one tie rod and a wheel alignment. Right now i am looking into another 2006 2500HD with the Duramax/Allie combo. It already has a plow and only 35k miles. Monday i find out if i got the approved for the financing.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

So for all of us that drive 2500 and 3500 trucks, interesting article yesterday on Yahoo about getting tickets. Our vehicles are rated as the least likely to get ticketed or stopped by the fuzz. I wonder how my insurance company is going to look at the last two speeding tickets I got only 3 months apart from each other???

98 in a 55 and 83 in a 60, oooopps.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Oklahoma DOT has been on a terror for the last few years....A 1 ton must be tagged for the combination weight to be legal, i.e., my truck would have to be tagged for 28k GVR to haul what I had on, plus they use the data plate to determine if there is a loading problem....since I have 7k axles, I would be overloaded since it would not scale out. In the last several years, a lot of oil field companies beat higher priced tags by moving everything they can with a 3/4 or 1 ton truck....and now, they pay up if caught. Legally, I am supposed to have a DOT number also....


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey, that reminds me of Ontario, anything 1 ton and up was commercial and needed commercial certification every year and you had to have a seperate Commercial Vehicle Operators Registration (CVOR). The CVOR was more strict that your license, 2 tickets up there and you were answering the question...Why should we let you operate a commercial vehicle on our roads.

You could actually have your CVOR revoked and the biggest thing you could drive would be a 2500 and NO trailer attached.


----------



## bob_cntrctr (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't help thinking that your truck would be even happier if the lift were turned around with the lift body over the trailer axles so that more weight was on the trailer axles and less on the truck hitch.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I pulled a gooseneck flat bed with 5 cubes of brick (total trailer weight of about 12,000 # ) over 100 miles with F250 power stroke. It was a hot day in July, and the odometer read over 200,000 miles _on original tranny. _

I took it nice and slow no problems. Have over 250 K on same truck and gets me where I need to go.:clap:




> Joasis
> Legally, I am supposed to have a DOT number also...


 
I was told the same thing, even though I am "not for hire." I applied for DOT number a few years ago, they sent me the number and a bunch of info. 

I consulted with a commercial transportation expert that I used previously for a trucking concern and they told me to expect an inspection from the state DOT office. Well thats been over two years ago and no inspection, no contact but I do have the DOT number.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Been pulled over by the MN DOT a couple times. They give out warnings usually the first time followed by tickets the second or third time.

Luckily never been stopped with a load both times were empty. Biggest weighed load with the Excursion was 25,520 lbs and the F350 DRW was 28,620 lbs. Never weighed any huge loads with the F250 but would suspect a few have been close to 28K lbs.

I see more Cummins dually's towing huge trailers commercialy than both Ford and GM combined. A friend of mine owns an auto transport business and he's used Cummins, one Ford and never a GM. Of course these are used to tow 3 cars or suv's he uses the semis for the large loads.

Two of my work trucks have fire ext., warning triangles, and DOT numbers. The health card is carried my wallet. Since I don't go across state lines or beyond 100 miles from my place of business (home) I don't have to carry a log book.

If the "loud mouth" has to tune up his rig to run he must have an older Cummins. My Uncle used to have a 97 F250 PSD and my Aunt a 01 2500 Cummins. With three times the miles the 7.3 could outpull the 5.9.

Starting in 03 with the high output 5.9 Cummins really uppped the anty. Now with the 6.7 it's even got more hp and tq.

Right now if you bought any of the big three diesel auto duallys you would shell out big bucks and get similiar performance.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

joasis said:


> Oklahoma DOT has been on a terror for the last few years....A 1 ton must be tagged for the combination weight to be legal, i.e., my truck would have to be tagged for 28k GVR to haul what I had on, plus they use the data plate to determine if there is a loading problem....since I have 7k axles, I would be overloaded since it would not scale out. In the last several years, a lot of oil field companies beat higher priced tags by moving everything they can with a 3/4 or 1 ton truck....and now, they pay up if caught. Legally, I am supposed to have a DOT number also....


Do you have a CDL? In order to get your rig tagged for 28K lbs you would need the CDL as it's required when a vehicle or combination is 26K lbs or more (GVW) gross vehicle weight.

In MN it works that if your vehicle and trailer are 10K lbs GRW or more and you tow it for a work you have to be DOT legal. The only guys that would be under this would be the ones that have 1/2 tons and small trailers. Most 3/4 tons are 8-9K lbs gvw so it don't take much of a trailer to hit 10K lbs.

What I don't understand is when pulled over they never looked at the receiver hitch to see what it was capable of. All three of my "work" trucks have the factory receiver which is only good for 10K lbs without a weight distributing hitch.

What they did look at was every light to see if they worked both truck and trailer. They had me unplug from the 7 prong and pull the break away plug and had me move forward. 

They also checked the axle code to make sure I wasn't over 26K lbs GVW. My truck is 11.2K lbs and the trailer is 14K lbs. The tab on the truck plate though says 15K lbs and the trailer says 15K lbs. The DOT is more concerned with actual max weights rather than stickers.

Off the top of my head they wanted to see,
Drivers License
Health card
Proof of insurance
Cab card
Current tabs on truck and trailer
Fire ext.
3 warning triangles
DOT numbers
Tire wear
Operational running lights, blinkers, break lights, and hazard lights 
Operational break away breaks

A friend of mine has been bothered by the DOT for years. Last time he got nabbed the DOT guy followed him to his shop to inspect all trucks and trailers. He was handed a ticket that cost him a few grand. Another friend of mine says if they inspect everything and it comes up good they can and will look under the truck for leaks!!!

One way to combat this is to get farm plates. In MN with farm plates there is no weight restrictions although you don't have a very far range of operation from your farm.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I once moved this with a 1/2 ton 1994 F-150....
Nearly shat my pants when I was going downhill and the person in front of me decided he needed to take a left into the church parking lot...:blink:









​


----------

